# The world’s longest bus seats 256 people



## CHamilton (Aug 27, 2012)

The world's longest bus seats 256 people



> The city of Dresden, Germany will soon be getting a monstrous addition to its public transportation system that can only be described as a train on wheels. Designed by Fraunhofer IVI and the Technical University Dresden, the three-section Autotram Extra Grand bus is 98 feet long and can carry 256 passengers, but doesn't require any special training for its driver.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 28, 2012)

I wonder, how long is the longest section. I would think that the longest section determines how it manuevers.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Aug 28, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> The world's longest bus seats 256 people
> 
> 
> 
> > The city of Dresden, Germany will soon be getting a monstrous addition to its public transportation system that can only be described as *a train on wheels*. Designed by Fraunhofer IVI and the Technical University Dresden, the three-section Autotram Extra Grand bus is 98 feet long and can carry 256 passengers, but doesn't require any special training for its driver.


I guess trains just scrape along...


----------



## NW cannonball (Aug 28, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > The world's longest bus seats 256 people
> ...


I clearly remember that Shanghai was trying some double-bendy buses about 3-4 years ago - running on methyl-ether fuel -- and carrying upwards of 300 pax - not all of them seated.

Can't find the ref now, sorry. Stuff disappears off the web all the time

How do pax board the bus -- the photo shows the wrong side of the bus to guess this - is it pay-enter through one narrow door which makes so many local transit buses here in the US so slow with the boarding and fare-paying delays - or like the Quito Trolebus where pax pay on entering the boarding area and there is little actual boarding delay (the Quito trole run on about a 2-minute headway in rush hour) . Or do they use these monster buses on limited-stop express services?

(edited to add questions)


----------



## rrdude (Aug 28, 2012)

"makes use of a computer system to aid its driver with turning............"

Ya know, why not? Think of it, computers could _easily_ make the rear two sections of the bus "follow" the front, even at sharper right angles. 

Pretty cool thinking and engineering. 

Maybe they could add a few more sections, and run one from NOL to Orlando! (Daily no doubt)


----------



## gswager (Aug 29, 2012)

That would be handy on Orange Line in Los Angeles!


----------



## Texan Eagle (Aug 30, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> The world's longest bus seats 256 people
> 
> 
> 
> > The city of Dresden, Germany will soon be getting a monstrous addition to its public transportation system that can only be described as a train on wheels. Designed by Fraunhofer IVI and the Technical University Dresden, the three-section Autotram Extra Grand bus is 98 feet long and can carry 256 passengers, but doesn't require any special training for its driver.


I am disappointed to see this is a single level bus. They could have gone all the way by having a "3-car" double-deck bus.. now THAT would be one heck of a monster bus!

Vestibuled double-deck buses already exist, someone needs to add one more section to it and see the fun 







Or.. they could have tried this-


----------

